# The TTS is going!!!!



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Its with a heavy heart that i have decided to change cars and with that the TTS is going in px.

Tracey and i have had a great time on here and attending umpteen events throughout the year, we will still keep an eye on here and hopefully still catch up with the folks we know on a regular basis.

Cheers all its been great

Jontymo


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahhh mate really.....

What ya getting?

Mind if the current Luxembourg trip is anything to go by, TTsline in a Golf, V6RUL in a Merc and JayTTapp in a BM Dub Ya we'll let ya bring anything ya like!  :lol:

Always welcome on the trips mate... I'm sure you'll get something that'll keep up!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Cheers Nick

Loved the TTS but had that itch to scratch!!!!!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Is that the exact car you are going for? Would love a cayman but needed the rear seats (even if they are tiny) and boot space of the TT.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes thats the one its a cayman R, will have my plates on next week at somepoint.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jontymo said:


> Yes thats the one its a cayman R, will have my plates on next week at somepoint.


Cool, not sure I'm a fan of the colour but maybe it looks betterin the flesh! How stripped out is it? Wasn't things like the stereo removed as standard. Would love an R if I were going for a TT but with a few options ticked. What options are on this one?

I assume they will be launching a new Cayman at some point given they have just updated the boxter?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Its got a decent spec inc satnav, aircon, pdk box, universal audio interface + phone interface, PCM, park assist, sound package plus, sport chrono package the only bit i was wary was its fitted with bucket seats but once in them they are comfortable.

Its 6 months old with 5k on the clock and was 59 big spondulays when new!!!! now a lot less.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might clash a bit


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jontymo said:


> Its got a decent spec inc satnav, aircon, pdk box, universal audio interface + phone interface, PCM, park assist, sound package plus, sport chrono package the only bit i was wary was its fitted with bucket seats but once in them they are comfortable.
> 
> Its 6 months old with 5k on the clock and was 59 big spondulays when new!!!! now a lot less.


Spec sounds awesome!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Phil_RS said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> > Its got a decent spec inc satnav, aircon, pdk box, universal audio interface + phone interface, PCM, park assist, sound package plus, sport chrono package the only bit i was wary was its fitted with bucket seats but once in them they are comfortable.
> ...


Cheers Phil, got a decent finance deal 3.9% 2.5 years warranty and will also get new rear tyres, new stickers at the front due to a few stone chips, its taxed for 6 months, looks like i will get gap insurance for £200 and a full tank of juice oh and forgot its got the porsche tracker on it!!

All in all a really decent experience with no pressure at all, probably the best buying experience i have had.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Might clash a bit


Yeah i needed something to compete with you


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jontymo said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Might clash a bit
> ...


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Mmmm Cayman R lovely. And Peridot Green looks much better in the flesh, not that I'm envious at all 

SJ


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

jontymo said:


> Cheers Nick
> 
> Loved the TTS but had that itch to scratch!!!!!


I take back what I said..... Even we have standards..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Really very nice..... Enjoy and hope your able to get away with us later in the year!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice choice! I also considered the Cayman R before getting the GTR. The Cayman R is really a very fun car to drive , certainly better than the TTS 

Post more pics when possible  I really like your spec! Personally I would've gone for another colour but that colour really does make it stand out!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Very nice choice! I also considered the Cayman R before getting the GTR. The Cayman R is really a very fun car to drive , certainly better than the TTS
> 
> Post more pics when possible  I really like your spec! Personally I would've gone for another colour but that colour really does make it stand out!


Cheers Hope, they had a white one in but in manual that looked ace but they classed it as a 2nd hand car so would not budge on finance!
This being the demo they sold it as though it was a new car, the colour is marmite but to be honest i 1st sat in the same colour car at one of the shows last year and loved it. It willdefinately get some attention good or bad :roll:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Awww, fantastic... I really wanted a Cayman before I bought my TTS... Running costs and possible big bills put me off. No surprise when anyone makes the Cayman move... Love the colour too.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> Awww, fantastic... I really wanted a Cayman before I bought my TTS... Running costs and possible big bills put me off. No surprise when anyone makes the Cayman move... Love the colour too.


Cheers matey, got a decent warranty so not to worried and looking at service schedule not a lot in it(may say different in 12 months time).

Jon


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Jon,

I recognise that dealership. Porsche in Leeds.

I wandered into there a month ago to have a look around (first time I had ever set foot in a Porsche dealership) and nobody 'jumped' on me either. Really relaxed atmosphere and a great selection of cars in the showroom. My eyes were drawn to the Porsche Panamaera Turbo (contrary to a lot of people on here, I mean in a good way!) and I had a sit in it. Gorgeous place to be. Small matter of £122k with all the options it had lacking from my bank account!

Enjoy your Cayman.

Bye for now,

James


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jontymo said:


> Cheers Nick
> 
> Loved the TTS but had that itch to scratch!!!!!


Cool colour... 8)


----------

